
Iceland lab's testing suggests 50% of coronavirus cases have no symptoms - finphil
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/01/europe/iceland-testing-coronavirus-intl/index.html
======
marojejian
Seem relevant as they've tested a high portion of their population, with less
bias towards the symptomatic:

"As of Tuesday, Iceland had tested more than 17,900 people for the virus --
nearly 5% of its population."

~~~
finphil
Agreed.

